# New piece for strings



## Niah (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey guys

I am posting this new piece here

http://www.box.net/shared/a4if93ph25

hope you enjoy and thanks for listening


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 7, 2009)

exceptionally beautiful and emotional.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 7, 2009)

Very well done, Niah.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 7, 2009)

Well done Niah, that's some really good string writing. Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed this one


----------



## robteehan (Oct 7, 2009)

It's nice, but when it stopped, I thought "that's it?"

I was waiting for a large emotional climax that never came. You set up so much tension and sadness with this drone, and I feel like there's the potential for a much louder, stronger section with moving bass to 'pay it off'. Just my gut reaction from a purely musical standpoint. Performance is lovely and musical.


----------



## Ed (Oct 7, 2009)

LASS?

Sounds really good!


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 7, 2009)

Very, very nice. Thought the beginning could have used a bit longer and bigger cresc., and some of the note transitions need a bit of work, but otherwisise good job!

Cheers.


----------



## Johnny22 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great piece man !!!

Cheers!


----------



## Niah (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you very much for the kind comments guys, really appreciate your feedback  

@robteehan: ehehe yea sorry about ending up so soon, I might pick this up again when I have the time and develop it further though.

@Ed: Yes it's LASS. In this piece I wanted to try the full sections instead of the divisi sections and see the outcome of it. 

Riff: thanks alot for the suggestions

and thank you all for listening


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 8, 2009)

I love that.
EDIT: &quotòI   ²Ñ5I   ²Ñ6I   ²Ñ7I   ²Ñ8I   ²Ñ9I   ²Ñ:I   ²Ñ;I   ²Ñ<I   ²Ñ=I   ²Ñ>I   ²Ñ?I


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice Niah


----------



## wqaxsz (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Niah,

pleasant music and sounds.
Nice atmosphere.

I would like to hear more legati strings from time to time
but it is difficult with samples.

One small thing bothers me:
along the violins lines on the extreme left 
there is something like an echo tremolo.
At 0.46 you can hear it better.

Is it another divisi strings section playing
or the result of some resonance, of different tunings ?

Thank you
Regards 

LorenzO


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice work Niah.


----------



## Ed (Oct 8, 2009)

I cant wait to get LASS.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, very nice, Niah!


----------



## Niah (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you guys !

@wqaxsz: it's quite possibly related to the imperfect tuning of LASS which may be causing some resonance yea

@Folmann: No EQ used here, all the sections are completely out of box, meaning with the EQ preset turned off in the front panel. So, very au naturelle hehehe 

thank you all for the feedback, appreciate it.


----------



## Hal (Oct 9, 2009)

sounds great 
nice writing too


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 9, 2009)

I think this demo helped solidify my decision to buy LASS. I was trying to decide between it and Symphobia. 

Now Niah where is that Mulholland Dr. mockup you promised me? That could be the clincher for me. o-[][]-o


----------



## JBacal (Oct 9, 2009)

Lonely, desolate mood and haunting sound. Enjoyed listening!

Best,
Jay


----------



## hbuus (Oct 9, 2009)

This sounds lovely.

Niah, just now I've been thinking about how to do what was suggested to me in another thread: use CC11 to create a small crescendo at the start of a note etc. generally use CC11 a lot more, on each note even. In your piece I can hear that being done. It's nice to hear an example of how it can be done.

Best regards,
Henrik

PS. Did anybody ever tell you that you bear a slight resemblance to John Lennon?  Or perhaps you ARE John!? Maybe he didn't die after all, maybe he just wanted to get far away from Yoko Ono! Ok ok, I should probably go to bed.... :lol:


----------



## lux (Oct 10, 2009)

it sounds great. 

As a personal note i would have loved to have more inversions and passing tones in the harmony, it flows a bit predictable at times to me.

Thanks for sharing it.
Luca


----------



## Niah (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks guys !

@choco: well since you are buying it now I'm sure you can do a much better mockup of that piece than me 

@hbuus: That's right, expression is constantly in motion here, fading in and out, almost on every note I think. but there are no rules, it really depends on what you are using and what it sounds natural. just..."let it be"... :wink: 

@lux: hey luca thanks for the suggestion

and thank you all for the your comments !


----------

